# Jessem mast-r-lift xl--need info



## Dave71 (Apr 17, 2009)

My name is Dave, I'm a weekend warrior woodworker, and I'm seeking to replace my 15-year-old Sears Craftman router table. Have been looking at Kreg and Jessem.

I'm leaning toward Jessem due to its router lift features. I'm retired and tired of getting on my knees to adjust my table router the old fashioned way.

Does anybody in this forum have a Mast-R-Lift? Give my the obvious ups and downs of it. I'm looking at a Mast-R-Lift package deal--stand, table fence and lift. Is the mite-r-Slide accessory worth its salt too?

The complete set-up is a bit pricy, but since I don't want to buy a shaper for a raised panel project (floor space is always dogging me) I thought a first-class router table with a 3 1/2 HP motor would do the trick.
Thanks, Dave:moil:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the forum, I have no experience with the systems you are looking at, You can buy routers that already have a lift Incorporated with them, you make all adjustments and bit changes from above table. I have the Ridgid, and there are others to be sure. 

BTW I don't like getting down, either, afraid I might not get back up and when I do get up, it isn't very graceful.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Dave,
The Jessem lift came with my Jointech table and fence. I've never used any other lift so I can't make any comparisons. I can only say that it performs well and does everything I want it to. It's a heavy duty piece of equipment. The router motor is a 3.5 hp Porter Cable which is plenty for any panel raising bit that I've used.
I can't give you any tips about setup either, as the Jessem just dropped right into the table with no adjustments needed. 
As I said, I can't make any comparisons but, you can't go wrong with the Jessem.


----------



## Connor432 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave,

Did you buy the Jessem Mast-R-Lift package? I am thinking of doing exactly that. Any advice or experience would be appreciated.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## beeg_dawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the same set up as Gene Howe - Jessem MastR Lift with a Porter Cable Router, 7518. Lots of power, easy to adjust above the table. 

You will be crawling under the table to adjust the speed. I mounted the router so the speed control was easy to get at, leaving the power switch in an awkward to a access position. I added a foot switch, which a recommend.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave welcome


----------



## Connor432 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave,

I am looking at the Pinnicle lift. I purchased the table and fence this weekend. Love it so far!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

beeg_dawg said:


> I have the same set up as Gene Howe - Jessem MastR Lift with a Porter Cable Router, 7518. Lots of power, easy to adjust above the table.
> 
> You will be crawling under the table to adjust the speed. I mounted the router so the speed control was easy to get at, leaving the power switch in an awkward to a access position. I added a foot switch, which a recommend.


That foot switch is a real back saver! A suggestion: Tho I never had a problem, I thought it best to protect the switch from sawdust, especially since it's near the TS. So, I enclosed it in a bubble wrap packing bag. Looks silly, but it works.


----------



## Biglou13 (Oct 26, 2007)

What foot switch are you using?


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had my Jessem system for about 5 years and have had NO problems with it. Set up was easy, but there was a problem centering the router with the insert rings that hold the guide bushings. Changing bit speed is not a problem. The speed control on the router faces the front of the table and is easily viewable. Maintenance is crucial. Got to keep the belts and gears cleaned. The table itself is rock solid and flat. Like most on the forum, the chief issue is the price. Hope this helps. 
Steve


----------



## unclejack (May 27, 2009)

This may seem strange but I also recently replaced my old craftman table with the Jessem system you have described - my first use was for raised panels and I was amazed at how well the system worked - It is very easy to change bits and adjust the cutting height in tiny increments. - went out and bought the mite r slide which I have not used yet, but wanted the complete system. I am very happy with the Jessem so far.


----------

